# Dallas vs New York (Dec 21)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (16-9) vs New York Knicks (12-11)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Jason Terry is Starting?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well would you look at that. Dallas rocking the Knicks at the Garden something fierce. 54-31 as we speak and for some reason it feels like the margin should be higher. This team is schizophrenic I swear.


----------



## Peter123321 (Jan 2, 2004)

Although I am a Knick fan, this is almost laughable. When the Knicks lose, they either lose a double digit lead or are down by double-digits at halftime...Why does this happen?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is amazing, nearly doubling their score. I wish I was watching it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dirk is basically putting a clinic on out there. This is why the Knicks need an athletic PF who can defend someone on the perimeter. I mean damn, Dirk is just wiping them up like Brawny Paper towels. They have 65 points now with a little over 2 minutes left.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

worst game of the year. the only guy who showed up to play was tim thomas of all people

mavs over 70 at halftime........


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

watch im calling the knicks catch up  I wish i could take credit for calling a MONSTER upset but i cant do that here. I am saying we get it within 15-20


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The way the Mavs are playing, you'd think someone was playing NBA live on 12 minute quarters. How the heck do you have 75 points at halftime to 36? How does that happen? Does Lenny Wilkens have a job going out of the lockerroom? :dead:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

:no: :no: :no: 

Yikes..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lenny wilkens said HEY LETS USE A ZONE!!! then dirk hits 2 threes and finley drains one. Then lenny sees tim thomas playing well, so he just had to bench him.

forget a comeback, just tank it tonight, the boston game tomorrow is more important in the division.

tim thomas is on pace for 20 and 10 lol...............i bet he wont get over 14 points and 6 boards


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*noooo*

lenny wilkens, used a 2-3 zone defense, against the dallas mavericks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

At least the Mavs didn't score 140, because if you watched this debacle they were totally capable of doing just that. :whatever:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

lol that's why you said you hate games like this. because if they left there starters in they would be over 140 easily.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> lol that's why you said you hate games like this. because if they left there starters in they would be over 140 easily.


See if the Knicks were competitive and the Mavs scored 140, then it's a high scoring exciting game, not just a game of horse, because one team quit from the opening tip off. If the Mavs would have scored 140 and the Knicks scored 127-130, I would have been fine with it. 

However, if the Mavs scored 140, it would have probably been like 141-97. :dead:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The only reason the Mavs didn't score 140 is the Mavs gave up in the 4th quarter (they were outscored 30-22), the way the Knicks did for the first three. Of course, you can do that when you're up 46.

Dampier/Bradley have inspired my newest nickname, Nazr "freeway" Mohammed.

The Knicks certainly showed tonight why Freeway is averaging more offensive boards than Dampier.

Josh Howard PWNED T.

13 of Marbury/Crawford's 24 shots were threes. The Knicks took 21 threes and 20 FTs.

Houston had 7 points on 6 shots. Norris has 7 points on 5 shots. Sundov had 7 points on 8 shots. Crawford had 7 points on 11 shots.

Sundov had half of the Knicks' steals.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i doubt lenny survives this season.......

KT is a great backup,solid starter,but he shouldnt be in the same gym as Dirk...Lenny should know that.Its a bad bad matchup...

a loss is a loss,and the knicks simply never showed up...They must start to box out and stop giving up second and third shots.Thats efffort and clearly not being put forth.

Can someone tell lenny,Ariza and junkyard are probably not our most effective players against a zone


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Why dont they just play Sweetney already? He came out of college so he shouldn't need two years to develope into an NBA player.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why dont they just play Sweetney already? He came out of college so he shouldn't need two years to develope into an NBA player.


couldnt agree with you more....KT is a bit better all around,but he has ZERO potential..Sweetney given time will have a much higher cieling..The team as it is currently can not go far with KT at the 4.He just doesnt have the athletic gifts..He is a great backup..

Lenny needs to wake up


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

YO...ding dong Knicks...Ding Dong


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Dirk is basically putting a clinic on out there. This is why the Knicks need an athletic PF who can defend someone on the perimeter. I mean damn, Dirk is just wiping them up like Brawny Paper towels. They have 65 points now with a little over 2 minutes left.


I don't think it's a surprise that Dirk was having such success against the Knicks, the other night Kenny Thomas looked like an All-Star because Kurt Thomas would never come out on him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a surprise that Dirk was having such success against the Knicks, the other night Kenny Thomas looked like an All-Star because Kurt Thomas would never come out on him.


I think it's obvious that Lenny Wilkens is still living off that title with Seattle at the end of the 70's and those Cleveland Cavalier teams. He's terrible.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

forget it......


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Why dont they just play Sweetney already?


LMAO, people here are acting like the Cookie Monster could have kept up with Dirk Nowitz3. He's too small and too slow. The Knicks would have been down 66 instead of 46 if Sweetney were guarding Dirk instead of Kurt. If T had any intensity on defense, then he would be a good matchup against Dirk, but he doesn't. You might as well be asking why Sweetney didn't get more time against Yao Ming or Shaq or something.

Why doesn't Sweetney play more? Because like I've said before, he's a foul machine.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> i cant confirm anything but i heard ron artest for tim thomas and 3 second rounders. probly some indiana scrub thrown in too.


makes some sense as the arbitrators ruled against Artest.Jacksonand lightened Oneals suspension...

the salarys dont match though

in fact its not even close


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the Knicks are the only team who could take on an Artest and he become embraced immediately. New York forgives, if you play well and he's from the Bridge.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, people here are acting like the Cookie Monster could have kept up with Dirk Nowitz3. He's too small and too slow. The Knicks would have been down 66 instead of 46 if Sweetney were guarding Dirk instead of Kurt. If T had any intensity on defense, then he would be a good matchup against Dirk, but he doesn't. You might as well be asking why Sweetney didn't get more time against Yao Ming or Shaq or something.
> ...


I agree i do not see why there is all this hype on Sweetney, he is a foul machine and seems really slow moving. He has shown that once in a while he can do something but usually he is pretty unproductive. Sweetney is going to be a bust for the Knicks, same with Kaman for the Clippers.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess this means kg is my other clone account.


----------

